# 114 Gal. glass leaking, re-reseal or scap it?



## Heather (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a 114 gallon wood framed glass tank that I bought used. The seals were old/pealing, so I stripped it all out and resealed using GE1. I thought I did a really great job, looked great, passed the water test, YAY! (not...)
I set up and combined my 55 and 29 gal. tanks into this one, everything went great, fish and plants all survived happily. Skip about a month forward, I wake up to a leak on the bottom seal and about 30 gallons of water soaking my LR carpet.
Everyone survived the mad dash back into the 55, which luckily hadn't been sold yet. Looking for advice on what to do, what I did wrong? This is my first really big tank, and first reseal. More info, possible problems:
I couldn't find a low base, and wanted the tank close to the floor, so I used 1 foot square concrete blocks sandwiched between 2 sheets of pressure treated 1" thick wood.
Followed directions to strip all sealant inside the tank using a razor blade, rub down with alcohol, tape off with masking tape, silicone all seams, smooth with finger dipped in alcohol, remove tape, and let cure for 2 days(I did 3 days).
Now with the tank empty, when I apply gentle pressure to the front/back glass I can hear it creaking, have no idea if that is normal.

I really don't want to hang on to my 55 for "just in case". This has been really disheartening, not to mention DH thought I was crazy pumping that much water into the living room in the first place! Any help or advice you guys could lend would be much appreciated.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Heather (Apr 30, 2011)

Ohh, that's re-reseal or SCRAP it?


----------

